# New forum section



## Meechytrill (Jun 19, 2016)

So i guess this would be appropriate to post in this section. I looked through most the main sections and noticed something very important was missing. Most of us do it and had to learn on our own or through tons of research. I bet theres millions of texts out there thay can even days back to ancient times. Literally...why dont we have a plant training section? I mean topping, supper cropping, bending, scrog just to name a few should all be in a place were it can easily accessed by neewbs such as myself or any other grower trying to learn as much as they can. Im pretty sure that section will be very busy and the knowledge and experience the vets will drop will be priceless. That would be a nice main section right? What do yall think?


----------



## Meechytrill (Jun 19, 2016)

So much info out there. So much knowledge, texts, anecdotes, videos on how to top, mainline, scrog, bend, anchor, bush, or w.e to your plant yet we dont have a section where all this is collected and gathered....we have a sexuality section though...........so many people can benefit from this. Training techniques are scattered all over this site. Im pretty sure theres maybe thousands of threads on training here. What do you guys think?


----------



## srh88 (Jun 19, 2016)

theres nothing to vote on.. you failed


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

Most of these techniques, fimming, topping, supercropping, manifolding, etc,etc are covered under the "Advanced Marijuana Cultivation" section.


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2016)

search bars works...sort of


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> search bars works...sort of


Xanax bars are much more effective. 

Plug em for the the best results


----------



## dannyboy602 (Jun 19, 2016)

StonedFarmer said:


> Xanax bars are much more effective.
> 
> Plug em for the the best results


plug em? Like a suppository? Yuk.


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 19, 2016)

dannyboy602 said:


> plug em? Like a suppository? Yuk.


Works with alcohol. ..so I hear.


----------



## Meechytrill (Jun 19, 2016)

Lol ahh i didnt check the advanced cultivation. Yup i failed


----------



## Meechytrill (Jun 19, 2016)

Look man im just tryna make a name for myself ok


----------



## StonedFarmer (Jun 19, 2016)

Meechytrill said:


> Look man im just tryna make a name for myself ok


Suck more dicks. Hoes get remembered


----------



## Meechytrill (Jun 19, 2016)

Yes they do..


----------



## neosapien (Jun 19, 2016)

Meechytrill said:


> Look man im just tryna make a name for myself ok


----------



## sunni (Jun 19, 2016)

What people who request all these sections don't seem to think about is 
How ridiculous forums look with 150 sections about everything from soil types to topping one way to gardening with different pots

Ever go to some forums and it's just subforum after sub forum after subforum 

One its impossible to find what damn forum to put your topic in 

Two they become so so spread out that you get 1-4 threads in each section because they simply don't generate enough 

Three people claim forum deadness and forum users unable to get questions answered because you have a gigantic sub forum list


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 27, 2016)

sunni said:


> What people who request all these sections don't seem to think about is
> How ridiculous forums look with 150 sections about everything from soil types to topping one way to gardening with different pots
> 
> Ever go to some forums and it's just subforum after sub forum after subforum
> ...


Yeah but when you click on indoor growing there are three subs for lighting. Where's the airconditioning section? 

Also we need a forum with just pictures of volleyball girls asses


----------



## bgmike8 (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh oh. This is serious. Like serious.

Can we have a special forum for plant sexing?
And like only new members can post in it.
And then they will come to like newbie central and I can be all like. WRONG FORUM ! 
That would be so fun. I would spend alot of time on here then because for some crazy reason it makes me mad that people cant decide if they are looking at balls or not. I know it's not rational but it really bothers me because there a trillion pics on Google about whether something is ball shaped or not .


----------



## sunni (Jun 28, 2016)

bgmike8 said:


> Oh oh. This is serious. Like serious.
> 
> Can we have a special forum for plant sexing?
> And like only new members can post in it.
> ...


No sorry


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 28, 2016)

sunni said:


> What people who request all these sections don't seem to think about is
> How ridiculous forums look with 150 sections about everything from soil types to topping one way to gardening with different pots
> 
> Ever go to some forums and it's just subforum after sub forum after subforum
> ...


I think this is one of the better forums because it's laid out cleanly, but imo there should be a training section, under general growing, so advance cultivation can focus more on the extreme side of cultivation and more technical aspects of growing such as hormone manipulation, terpene/cannabinold enhancement, effects of music, electrical charges, etc, etc. Training a plant isn't really an advanced technique, it's actually quite common....most newbs overgrown there space. It's mostly just intimidating for the first timer. I know there's been a few knowledgeable heads in the 6+years I've been here that cut back on posting, or left, because it seemed to become an extension of general growing. If there was a more technical/scientific lean to advanced, I think you guys would be filing a niche that's not really out there.


----------



## Meechytrill (Jul 6, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> I think this is one of the better forums because it's laid out cleanly, but imo there should be a training section, under general growing, so advance cultivation can focus more on the extreme side of cultivation and more technical aspects of growing such as hormone manipulation, terpene/cannabinold enhancement, effects of music, electrical charges, etc, etc. Training a plant isn't really an advanced technique, it's actually quite common....most newbs overgrown there space. It's mostly just intimidating for the first timer. I know there's been a few knowledgeable heads in the 6+years I've been here that cut back on posting, or left, because it seemed to become an extension of general growing. If there was a more technical/scientific lean to advanced, I think you guys would be filing a niche that's not really out there.


I dont know any of the things you mentioned...hormone manipulation??electrical impulses?? That sounds interesting. Sounds like its for advanced growers. Im still on my first grow....but i did fim/topped a couple and am trying to master scrog...


----------

